# Anyone seen 'hobby cubes' like this?



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

I came across this vid, and noted that one of the uploader comments spoke about these* hobby cubes* (he was in the US), that only cost $2, and he just soldered holes into.

For me, they look pretty good, I have seen companies sell these for £20 or more, depends on size, and they look much the same.

I have tried looking on E Bay for these so called Hobby Cubes, and nothing.

Google takes me to nothing that seems close.

Any ideas? Because, if they can be sourced as cheap as that, and they are good enough, then that may be a v good option for housing some spiders?

Avicularia diversipes (fasciculata) feeding 11 08 09 - YouTube


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

i THINK they are only state side 
i do know from robc (utube) that there fragile and break easy.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> i THINK they are only state side
> i do know from robc (utube) that there* fragile and break easy*.


Quite right. They look good but as time goes on they become very brittle.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> i THINK *they are only state side*
> i do know from robc (utube) that there fragile and break easy.


Think you are right.

All my attempts to look, seem to take me to the US, and nothing here.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

I just bought some that are very similar,not sure how to upload pics on here ?


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

X Kirsten H X said:


> I just bought some that are very similar,not sure how to upload pics on here ?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

bbav said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


Will it work from my phone?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Or if I email them to someone they could stick them up for me?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Will it work from my phone?


There's a photobucket app' on the android marketplace (assuming it's an android phone), would assume there'll be one for Iphones also.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

boxofsorrows said:


> There's a photobucket app' on the android marketplace (assuming it's an android phone), would assume there'll be one for Iphones also.


Thank you I shall have a look  however if I can't get it working I can email th to someone who has a photo bucket account?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you Paul Charlton very kind xxx


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

no probs


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

I've seen those on facebook somewhere.
Are they any good?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

bbav said:


> I've seen those on facebook somewhere.
> Are they any good?


That's where my partner got them,not had any issues so far touch wood


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

bbav said:


> I've seen those on facebook somewhere.
> Are they any good?


Yup very cool enclosures, great prices as well:2thumb:


----------



## geckobob (Apr 26, 2013)

Amjo Boxes


----------



## lycon888 (Apr 26, 2013)

very nice looking


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

geckobob said:


> Amjo Boxes



Look similar but are more expensive than on Facebook  I think they ship them in direct from abroad


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

Tartan Tarantulas on fb do them cheap  and I got some off ebay 2 for a tenner with delivery


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> Tartan Tarantulas on fb do them cheap  and I got some off ebay 2 for a tenner with delivery


Ooooo do you have a link to the eBay ones please?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kirsten where did you get your enclosures, particularly like the arboreals, do they come in larger sizes?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Kirsten where did you get your enclosures, particularly like the arboreals, do they come in larger sizes?


My partner craig got them from Sean a few weeks ago,not got a clue about sizes or prices sorry


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Kirsten where did you get your enclosures, particularly like the arboreals, do they come in larger sizes?


Danny Darby is making us some custom ones if that helps


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

2X aboreal invert tank , spider, tarantula enclosure | eBay
heres these ones and these...
2x TARANTULA ENCLOSURE,SPIDER TANK , | eBay


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/TartanTarantulas?fref=ts

tartan tarantulas are really good too theyre only like £2 or something silly like that and they do good deals


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> 2X aboreal invert tank , spider, tarantula enclosure | eBay
> heres these ones and these...
> 2x TARANTULA ENCLOSURE,SPIDER TANK , | eBay


Yeah they look the same as well  very nice enclosures and haven't had any problems so far,looking like we got ours good bit cheaper but didn't come with vents although IMO they don't look great with them


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Danny Darby is making us some custom ones if that helps


Does he have a website to order from?



darklightjulez said:


> 2X aboreal invert tank , spider, tarantula enclosure | eBay
> heres these ones and these...
> 2x TARANTULA ENCLOSURE,SPIDER TANK , | eBay


Just had a look and they're a bit too small.



darklightjulez said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TartanTarantulas?fref=ts
> 
> tartan tarantulas are really good too theyre only like £2 or something silly like that and they do good deals


He's just on FB I think, I'm not on there.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Does he have a website to order from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have his mobile number if you want to txt him?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> https://www.facebook.com/TartanTarantulas?fref=ts
> 
> tartan tarantulas are really good too theyre only like £2 or something silly like that and they do good deals


Yeah we convinced him to do 40 for £1.50 each :2thumb:


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't mind the vents  think the arboreal ones look ok anyway. tartan just put holes in I think.

im sure if you asked they might have bigger ones?
and yeah he does some great deals, got a t from tartan this week too and its beautiful  hes top class


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Yeah we convinced him to do 40 for £1.50 each :2thumb:


how much was postage?


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

AilsaM said:


> Does he have a website to order from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
if youre not on facebook I can give him a message to email you if you want?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

geckobob said:


> Amjo Boxes


I wonder how durable these are + what they are made from.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> 2X aboreal invert tank , spider, tarantula enclosure | eBay
> heres these ones and these...
> 2x TARANTULA ENCLOSURE,SPIDER TANK , | eBay


Shame these are a bit small.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> if youre not on facebook I can give him a message to email you if you want?


It's okay, thanks anyway.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> how much was postage?


He came down and dropped them off with some leopard geckos,5 G.Pulchra slings,2 Female sub adult pulchras,2 of the big enclosures,female p.irminia and a sub adult Versicolour  he did forget my 2 medium enclosures though DOH!


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Mr Mister said:


> Shame these are a bit small.


TSS had some bigger ones in that looked lovely hope that helps,we got 2 bigger ones from TT that are great as well


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Aye Tartan Tarantulas have cracking deals on a huge variety of T's, enclosures and does a great range of frozen rep food :2thumb:

I get my rats from him and once I'm a bit more settled I'll get a couple of T's from him.....it's been too long since my last one.


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Hamish198 said:


> Aye Tartan Tarantulas have cracking deals on a huge variety of T's, enclosures and does a great range of frozen rep food :2thumb:
> 
> I get my rats from him and once I'm a bit more settled I'll get a couple of T's from him.....it's been too long since my last one.



Are you sure he's not paying you for a review? Ha ha sorry had to be said


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Are you sure he's not paying you for a review? Ha ha sorry had to be said



:lol2: No, but I might ask him for commission if anyone uses him LMAO

Seriously though, I've come across some RUBBISH suppliers before and wasted loads of money, so it's just nice to pass on a good one when I find one :2thumb:


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

Hamish198 said:


> :lol2: No, but I might ask him for commission if anyone uses him LMAO
> 
> Seriously though, I've come across some RUBBISH suppliers before and wasted loads of money, so it's just nice to pass on a good one when I find one :2thumb:


Yeah he's banned from here,no doubt you will be accused of being paid to write gd feedback,some people on here need to learn when to shut there trap doors


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Yeah he's banned from here,no doubt you will be accused of being paid to write gd feedback,some people on here need to learn when to shut there trap doors


 why is he banned?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> why is he banned?


Being cheeky to the admin and winding people up


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> why is he banned?


Accusations of paying people to write reviews etc,for example did he pay you to say good things?is it a big conspiracy?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

His FB page is good, and he seems to have good rep from those that buy.


----------



## darklightjulez (Feb 26, 2013)

X Kirsten H X said:


> Accusations of paying people to write reviews etc,for example did he pay you to say good things?is it a big conspiracy?


 really!? tbh he didn't need to do that cause he sells great spids :/ why on earth would he need to?


----------



## X Kirsten H X (Jan 19, 2013)

darklightjulez said:


> really!? tbh he didn't need to do that cause he sells great spids :/ why on earth would he need to?


Don't know we have known him for nearly 2 year never had an issue apart from forgetting my 2 enclosures ha ha


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

darklightjulez said:


> really!? tbh he didn't need to do that cause he sells great spids :/ why on earth would he need to?


He probably wouldn't, but never let facts get in the way of speculation, on here.

I once made the shock horror move of letting people know there was a new invert and online rep store.

Because I happened to mention it twice, in two diff threads, I got the same accusations.

It's the net. It allows people to be cocky, and accuse others, without needing to face them.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh hes banned ive been busting to ask someone about TT but didnt wanna open any cans of worms :lol2: hes on tarantula forums uk though....


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

This is like Cluedo.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Gary Jones on facebook does some fab looking acrylic enclosures


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Gary Jones on facebook does some fab looking acrylic enclosures


How many people called Gary Jones is a search going to bring up?

:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> How many people called Gary Jones is a search going to bring up?
> 
> :2thumb:


Loads :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But because im nice here ya go 

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1376303866&ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Loads :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> But because im nice here ya go
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1376303866&ref=ts&fref=ts


 
Tar.

Can't all be having ten posh names, like you..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Tar.
> 
> Can't all be having ten posh names, like you..


Pfft :whip::whip:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Btw.

Selina.

See that BTS that you are in, apart from newsetters and stuff, are there any real benefits, as such?

Just curious.

: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Btw.
> 
> Selina.
> 
> ...


You get to access the members section and read some pretty awesome stuff. Also your money goes towards conservation and science lol.

Iv just realized that you are also on bug nation haha


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> You get to access the members section and *read some pretty awesome stuff*.


Like what?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Like what?


papers, articles, old journals etc


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> papers, articles, old journals etc


Hmm.

Is it a bit stuffy?

How much to join?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mr mister said:


> hmm.
> 
> Is it a bit stuffy?
> 
> How much to join?


£21.10


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> £21.10


If only it had been £21.

Only have precisely £21.

Shame.

Maybe one day.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> If only it had been £21.
> 
> Only have precisely £21.
> 
> ...


Lol you cant afford the massive 10p haha


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Lol you cant afford the massive 10p haha


Not unless I begin pimping myself.

Again.

And that is ten punters, at a penny a punter.


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Not too sure about those ones on ebay, the mid opening means you will disturb/break the webbing every time you open. 

Gary Jones' enclosures are top notch. I have several. 

TT's are also very good. Stack with a gap between, lovely and clear too. No vents just (soldered by looks of things) holes.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Diabolic Al said:


> Not too sure about those ones on ebay, the mid opening means you will disturb/break the webbing every time you open.
> 
> Gary Jones' enclosures are top notch. I have several.
> 
> TT's are also very good. Stack with a gap between, lovely and clear too. No vents just (soldered by looks of things) holes.


Sol holes are okay though, esp if on all sides, so you get a better air flow.

I got a wee sol iron on Amazon, that did not cost much, and looks good for the money.


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

I used to solder. Now i drill. Power tools FTW! :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Diabolic Al said:


> I used to solder. Now i drill. Power tools FTW! :lol2:


 Do you use a particular type of bit, so that the plastic doesn't split or shatter?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Do you use a particular type of bit, so that the plastic doesn't split or shatter?


The trick is to take it slow


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Yup take it slow. Let the drill do the work and dont push too hard. 

If you are still struggling you can put masking tape over it first for more support.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Does it matter what sort of drill bit?

I don't mean the size, I mean the type?


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

Naah, i got some cheap ones from wilko or some such i think. Most things will go through plastic.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What about drilling holes in glass?

How do you think that would play out?


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

That, i would think will require more care and a certain drill bit. Ive never drilled through glass


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

You need to use a diamond tipped drill bit for drilling through glass, & running water..


----------



## mrkeda (Nov 6, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> What about drilling holes in glass?
> 
> How do you think that would play out?


Get some glass jars or bottles or whatever and give it a go, I'd imagine slow drill speed with ,as said already, a diamond tip and water or a better cooling liquid if you can get one and tape over where you want the holes to be.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice one..: victory:


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

And don't use a hammer drill ;-)


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

martin3 said:


> You need to use a diamond tipped drill bit for drilling through glass, & running water..


...& patience.


Let the drill do the work. 

You can also use silicon carbide grinding bits to do the same thing, that is what I use in the museum for getting through the lids. 

Something like this (ideally more pointed, can't find the exact ones I bought last time):Dremel 26153322JA Silicium Carbide Grinding Stone ø 3.2 mm 3-Piece Set: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools

I don't use water - I use light oil, doesn't need to be running. It's slow work of course, but if you take your time and keep it lubricated with oil you will get through with a nice clean hole slightly larger than the diameter of your bit. Takes a few minutes to get through 4mm glass, expect longer for thicker.


----------

